# Meet Bianca



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I just got this little red headed hen from my rehabber, Doreen.

She is a Jacobin-Old Dutch Capuchine-with white flights, head and tail.

She is a fine looking little lady, but she needs some tweaking, her feathering is not what it should be and she looked like a drown rat after she bathed. I have got her on garlic caps everyday, alfalfa, chlorella, probiotics and more. Doreen just got her so she hasn't had time to do the basics.

She is very shy and doesn't like it when I get too close. She gets a bit nervous when I approach. She is doing great poops and has a good appetite. 

I'm letting her sunbathe in the baby-doll aviary while they are inside their coop. She is enoying the fresh air and windy day.


http://pets.webshots.com/album/560977891kwvGWf


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, another new baby. How wonderful. The name Bianca suits this elegant lady. I can't see where she needs tweaking but with your good care she'll be fit as a fiddle in no time. Do you know for sure that it is a girl?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Do you know for sure that it is a girl?


Doreen said she thought the bird was a hen.

Also, Herman (who happens to LOVE the ladies), and is my berometer for gendering... flirted with her from a distance. 

Thanks...Maggie.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Bianca is going to be quite the beauty!

Congratulations, Treesa!

Squeaks and I wish her all the best with your lovely birds!

AND, look forward to updates!!   

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow! Bianca is one lovely looking pigeon. I'll bet she will be a complete stunner once she's had a chance to settle in and get her feathers in order.

Terry


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Bianca is a beauty ... loved the picture captions.  

Michelle


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you Shi, Terry and Michelle.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, now I want one of THOSE too!!!
She's VERY pretty.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Renee, she has very soft feathering and is about the size of my homers, but legs don't seem as long. She has a shorter tail, only a 1/2 inch longer then the flights. 

She is such a delight, but very scared of me.


----------



## aldante (May 6, 2005)

Are you sure she isn't pure Capuchine. She looks just like a couple of my hens?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

aldante said:


> Are you sure she isn't pure Capuchine. She looks just like a couple of my hens?


Can you post a picture of yours and explain? She just came to me without any history but was told she was a Jacobin- Old Dutch Capuchine. PLEASE correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

How I missed this thread, Treesa, I'll never know.  

Bianca is beautiful.  
If she were a bit heavier, she would look just like our beloved Pij. He was a little fatty.  

Cindy


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a beauty!!! Congratulations on your new addition, Treesa! So, is the hunt on for a mate for this bird?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

AZWhitefeather said:


> How I missed this thread, Treesa, I'll never know.
> Bianca is beautiful.
> If she were a bit heavier, she would look just like our beloved Pij. He was a little fatty.
> Cindy



Hi Cindy,

I hope Bianca didn't stir up any sad memories. thank you for the compliment, I will tell her.





TerriB said:


> What a beauty!!! Congratulations on your new addition, Treesa! So, is the hunt on for a mate for this bird?


Thank you.... TerriB, I would love to find her a mate eventually.


----------



## aldante (May 6, 2005)

Here is a pic of one of my young hens from last year. White head, white flights, white tail. Also one of my young males for a head close up.
I think Bianca looks like them, but mixed breeds can look like this too I quess, Especially when they are so similar as the Jacobin and Capuchine.
I will try to get a pic of my reddish ones this weekend.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

The hen is beautiful and that male is so dramatic looking!!!


----------



## aldante (May 6, 2005)

Thanks..I love the breed. Those 2 are not in full feather though. The male is close but young. I will get some pics of my best birds and post them sometime, after the moult is over.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

_Originally Posted by AZWhitefeather 
How I missed this thread, Treesa, I'll never know.  
Bianca is beautiful. 
If she were a bit heavier, she would look just like our beloved Pij. He was a little fatty.  
Cindy_



Trees Gray said:


> Hi Cindy,
> 
> *I hope Bianca didn't stir up any sad memories*. thank you for the compliment, I will tell her.


Absolutely not, Treesa.  

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi aldante,

Thank you SO much for posting the pics, quite stunning. That head shot of the male is wonderful, he is absolutely GORGEOUS....can I borrow him....say...for about a couple of years?  ....just kidding...of course.

Thanks again...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*"The Odd Couple" Arthur and Bianca*

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2942835440070319248KgSUyP


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What sweet pictures. If only HUMANS could be so tolerable for each other and their differences and see past the "outside"..............


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes, she is a beautiful red head. Red heads are so rare, they're special. Every time when I see one with the ferals, I see them as gems in all this gray.

Still miss Garye though - she also was a rare pigeon. I don't think I've ever come across another Garye around here. She was a special pigeon too.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Treesa, She is beautiful. Congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, I must say - Bianca did WELL...I think Arthur is a MOST HANDSOME pij!

Squeaks and I send our best to the happy couple!!  

Hugs and Scritches

Shi

Squeaks and I also miss Garye! Sending BIG COMFORTING HUGS!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you all for your kind comments, they DO look very "odd" together since Arthur is smaller then her and has a shorter beak, they are truely a cuddlesome couple-with each other, though.  

Garye,...I know how special Garye was to you, I have the same feelings for my special birds, you never get over missing them, it just gets easier. God bless you and take care.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa, Bianca and Arthur are gorgeous. Bet they would make some pretty babies!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh how cute!!!!
They make an adorable couple.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I've missed this thread so far. . .Bianca is sure lovely!! She's lucky to have ended up with you, Treesa. She and Arthur make a lovely couple.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thankyou Maggie, Reti and maryjane.

An oops baby from them certainly would be interesting looking. mmmm....something to ponder...


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I'm just catching up with this thread. Bianca is a beauty. I have a hen who looks a great deal like her, only in black and white with some brown/red streaks in her ruff. The only difference I can tell between the Old Dutch Capuchine and the Jacobin is that the Cap has a shorter neck ruff and holds it's body more parallel with the ground than does the Jacobin. Mine has a shorter ruff, but holds her body at an angle. I was told she was a Jacobin, but have never been able to make up my mind about that.

Arthur is handsome. What breed is he? They make a striking couple.

Margaret


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Sorry I missed this wonderful news, Treesa!
Very nice pics and captions....thanks for sharing with us!
How lovely your sweetie Bianca is! I hope by now she's warmed up to you! Arthur is one lucky Pidgie and so is she to have such a loving and safe home!
Blessings and pecks to all!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Margarret said:


> I'm just catching up with this thread. Bianca is a beauty. I have a hen who looks a great deal like her, only in black and white with some brown/red streaks in her ruff. The only difference I can tell between the Old Dutch Capuchine and the Jacobin is that the Cap has a shorter neck ruff and holds it's body more parallel with the ground than does the Jacobin. Mine has a shorter ruff, but holds her body at an angle. I was told she was a Jacobin, but have never been able to make up my mind about that.
> 
> Arthur is handsome. What breed is he? They make a striking couple.
> 
> Margaret


Hi Margaret, 

Thank you for the compliment.

I edited the title of the webshots album so it now reads Jacobin, because that is probably what she is. 

Arthur is a bald cap roller. He is a very sweet bird with a wonderful personality.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> Sorry I missed this wonderful news, Treesa!
> Very nice pics and captions....thanks for sharing with us!
> How lovely your sweetie Bianca is! I hope by now she's warmed up to you! Arthur is one lucky Pidgie and so is she to have such a loving and safe home!
> Blessings and pecks to all!


Hi Christin,

Bianca has warmed up to Arthur, but not me. She is very shy of me, but that is okay. Thank you for your kind words, Arthur and Bianca appreciate it.


----------

